
Show HN: Oh, hi Mark – Chrome extension aiming to end the bookmarks nightmare - harijoe
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oh-hi-mark/fcmdkgabkdkmdnbppfliniacpgadhcpo
======
tedmiston
I'm a little concerned by the 653 KB file size. Is that due to assets?

~~~
harijoe
This weight is mostly explained by the dependencies. Oh, hi Mark! relies
notably on elasticlunr as a search engine and unfluff to scrape saved pages.
There is definitely space for optimization here, but I chose to rather focus
on features until now.

~~~
prashnts
Fuse.js could be a better alternative for elasticlunr.js.

[1] [http://fusejs.io/](http://fusejs.io/)

~~~
harijoe
I didn't know it. It seems indeed very powerful. I will try it and if it is as
fast as elasticlunr, use it. Thanks :-)

